#  Erste Hilfe >   Metallteil der Cola verschluckt >

## Branntwein

Hallo =) 
ich habe gerade den Verschluss einer Coladose verschluckt. Was soll ich jetzt tun? Sofort zum Arzt? Abwarten?
Habe gelesen, dass dieses Teil unter umständen rausoperiert werden muss. Bin gerade sehr unsicher. 
Danke im voraus. 
Gruß  
Branntwein

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann solltest du dich in einem KH vorstellen.
Dort kann eine Röntgenaufnahme gemacht werden, darauf müsste das Metallteil zu sehen sein. 
Welche Methoden es gibt das wieder heraus zu holen wird dir der Chirurg sagen.

----------


## Branntwein

Ist das wirklich nötig? Kann es auch auf normalem Wege wieder rauskommen? Ich bin in den Staaten im Urlaub und, wenn es nicht sein muss würde ich ungern ins kh hier...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Grundsätzlich ist mir meine Gesundheit das Wichtigste.
Wenn du meinst es geht anders, dann musst du es nicht kontrollieren lassen.
Die medizinische Versorgung ist in den USA genauso gut wie bei uns.
Nur musst du die Behandlung selber zahlen wenn du nicht richtig versichert bist.

----------


## josie

Hallo Branntwein!
Ich würde dir auch den Rat geben, ins KH zu gehen. Der Verschluss ist ja durchaus scharfkantig und kann allerhand Unheil anrichten, das sich jetzt noch vermeiden läßt.
Jetzt ist es noch eine kleine Sache, später könnte es ein große Sache sein!
LG Josie

----------


## Julman

Was bist du denn für ein Vollpfosten......beim nächsten Mal kacken hörst du es metalisch klickern  :Grin:

----------

